# Toshiba Satellite P100-160 Recovery



## Steve W Davies (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello, my daughters Toshiba Satellite P100-160 has no recovery discs, I have been into the recovery system by using F8 on start-up and go through the items required. When I come to choose a recovery tool, at the bottom it askes to RESTORE the complete Windows operating system, then asks for a DVD - ROM. I have been told it should ask for Toshiba HDD Recovery. Can anybody help ?? Thanks Steve


----------



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

Using Toshiba HDD Recovery Utility from the recovery partition

In case of a hard disk drive failure, you may be able to restore the drive to the factory default state using the on-disk Toshiba HDD Recovery Utility (in a special partition on the hard disk drive). 
You can select restoring the entire hard disk drive to the factory default state, or restoring only the C: drive -- without affecting other partitions (for example, a D: drive) -- or changing the size allocated to your C: drive, and then restore it.
To recover your hard disk drive from a system failure using the utilities stored on your computers HDD, follow these steps:


If the computer is running, shut it down -- by clicking Start, Shut Down, and again Shut Down.

Press and hold the 0 (zero) key on your keyboard and then press the computers power switch. When the computer turns on, the Toshiba HDD Recovery Utility screen will appear, presenting three options: 


Restore Original Factory Image (Recommended)

CAUTION:
Restoring a hard disk drive to its factory default state deletes all partitions on the hard disk drive and all data stored on those partitions. All of your files and information will be lost! Be sure to back up all important files first.

Press 1 to restore your hard disk drive to its original factory default state. A confirmation message will appear, indicating that all data will be overwritten and lost during the restore process. Be sure to back up all important files before proceeding.

Click Yes to begin the recovery. A message will appear once the operation is finished, indicating the HDD has been restored.

Press any key to restart the computer.

Restore Partition C: of HDD without changing current partition size

CAUTION: 
Restoring the C: drive to its factory default state formats your drive. Your information on the drive will be overwritten, and lost. Be sure to back up all important files first. If you have created other partitions (for example, a D: drive) those partitions and any information on them will not be affected and will remain intact.


To restore only the C: drive:

Press 2 to restore only the "C:" drive (the letter C is traditionally used to designate the first volume on the hard disk drive) on your computer. A confirmation message will appear, indicating that all information on the drive will be lost during the recovery process. Be sure to back up all important files before proceeding.

Click Yes to begin the recovery. A message will appear once the operation is finished, indicating that the HDD has been restored.

Press any key to restart the computer.

Restore Image to C: Partition with user specified size

CAUTION: 
Resizing and restoring your C: drive to its factory default state formats all partitions on the HDD (for example, if you created a D: drive, it will be deleted during the recovery process) your information will be overwritten, and lost. Be sure to back up all important files first.

To resize and restore your C: drive:

Press 3 at the Toshiba HDD Recovery Utility screen. A confirmation message will appear, indicating that all partitions will be reformatted and all information will be lost during the recovery process. Be sure to back up all important files before proceeding.
Click "Yes" to begin the recovery and to specify the size of the C: drive.
Press the Left/Right Arrow keys to increase/decrease the C: drive size by 1 GB increments.
Press the Up/Down Arrow keys to increase/decrease the C: drive size by 5 GB increments.

NOTE: 
The size of the C: drive will be displayed on the progress bar as you make your selections.
Click "Enter" to begin the recovery. A message will appear once the operation is finished, indicating that the HDD has been restored.
Press any key to restart the computer.


----------

